# Dawn of the Thread (Z-Poc Game Redub)



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

The exam is about two weeks away. When the board closes down for the exam, evil will descend on this forum. When the board opens back up after the exam, be afraid... be very afraid.

*The Game:* Zombie Apocalypse

*The Concept:*

Nobody is safe. If you are a member of this board, you are subject to infection (just like in a real zombie outbreak). Of course, if you don't want to play, just ignore it, it will just go on around you. Beginning the day after the board opens, zombies will begin to attack!

*The Rules:*

1. All game play occurs throughout the entire shoot the breeze forum and by PM's.
2. Everybody gets one turn per day (shot or bite) unless you have a power up (see power up section below)
3. You stay in your status all day, and only go into the next mode the next day.

*Zombie Rules*
1. Zombies attack in a herd.
2. To attack by herd, three different zombies have to agree to attack a thread. All three of them must post in the thread within a few minutes of each other that they are swarming the thread. If all three zombies make their attack posts and nobody shoots any of them during their attack, then every member of the board in that thread gets infected. To stop the swarm, two different survivors need to shoot two of the three zombies before they complete their attack.

*Survivor Rules*
1. Survivors kill zombies by stealth.
2. Survivors attack with stealth by PMing the zombie "I shoot you, or something like that" and making sure they let me know they killed the zombie.

*Transition Stage Rules*
1. There is only one transition stage in this game: DEAD.
2. Once a zombie is shot, they will be dead the next day, then a survivor the following.
3. When a survivor is bitten, they will be a zombie the next day.
4. If a survivor is shot, the shooter will be fed to the zombies and will become a zombie the next day.
5. If a zombie is bitten, the biter will be "cured" and will become a survivor the next day.

*Dead Mode*
1. If you were a zombie and get shot, you are dead for the next day, when you awake the third day you will be a survivor
2. If you are dead, you can't bite
3. If you are dead and you get shot or bitten it was just a waste of a shot or bite by somebody because you will be a survivor anyway

The game ends when there are either no more survivors (meaning everybody playing has been infected or already is a zombie) or there are no more zombies (meaning every zombie has been shot and is dead or survivor mode)

Be warned, this could get bloody.

List of Players
EVERYBODY!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 8, 2013)

hmmm... the thread attacks throw in an interesting twist... not so sure I'll be able to control the game as well this time.... BAH HA HA HA! (that was my best evil laugh)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2013)

A swarm attack on the 10k would wipe out the entire site...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

Then the survivors will need to post some guards I suppose.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 8, 2013)

This could get very interesting!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2013)

Based on the low number of views and responses, I'm guessing this whole genre of EB.com game has lost its lustre entirely. Hmmm, if we don't get some interest in the week, I'm going to 86 this idea and come up with something different.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 14, 2013)

I had a dream last night that I had gotten a message regarding this game and was supposed to attack MEvans... but in my dream it was like real life zombies and I was part of a zombie army...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 14, 2013)

That was no dream.... it was a vision


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

Low page views may have something to do with it being in the Games section.

I'm so confused on the rules. I shoot everybody.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 17, 2013)

Too long, didn't read.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2013)

^ in other words......NO! :lmao:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay people, I went back to the basics and eliminated the powerups. There is a simpler set of rules, but it still offers the new twist of zombies attacking in a mob fashion. The key to this game is communication among others like yourself and keeping your own tracking mechanism of who got shot / bitten.

Let's see if the revised rules give this thing traction.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm guessing support for this is dead. The z-poc has been thwarted, you can all sleep easier tonight. Game off.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 28, 2014)

Are we ready to try this again?


----------



## goodal (Sep 29, 2014)

Sure


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

I bite Julie


----------



## goodal (Sep 29, 2014)

I dreamed last night that I needed to kill me some zombies. I had .45 and 9mm ammo but a .380 to shoot with. I proly got ate.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 29, 2014)

I need a good old fashioned zombie game to get me over the hump of early October.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm getting low on ammo; but the machete is still sharp...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2014)

Still not enough interest I guess.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 10, 2014)

What are the rules? I need something to keep me out of that Damn 15k you just put up.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 10, 2014)

Let me think on this, I got an idea of a twist to maybe get more involvement


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Let's all just play Warcraft instead.... 

EB clan style....LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 14, 2014)




----------

